

'git lg' instead of the default 'git log' - fks
http://fredkschott.com/post/2014/02/git-log-is-so-2005

======
taeric
The visualization of branches becomes nigh pointless when you have a lot of
disjoint developers in a codebase. Otherwise, I used to have this same setup.

~~~
stormbrew
Yeah, I've honestly largely given up on visual representations of branch
history on real world repositories. You can make a lot more work for yourself
trying to keep them sane, but the reality is you're just shoving a workload
better suited to a computer into your own brain where it's frustrating and
slow.

Better to learn how to do meaningful queries against the tree (is branch X in
branch Y, what's the merge base of X, Y, Z, etc.) and let the computer
understand it for you.

And usually what I want to see when I do git log these days is either --first-
only on master or master.. on a topic branch.

------
coherentpony
> Beautiful, isn’t it?

With that transparent terminal? No. There's a massive distraction behind it.

------
cgore
Emacs Magit Mode:

[F2] g l l

[http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/Magit](http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/Magit)

------
chimeracoder
This is a rather linkbait-y title. "git log is so 2005... git log is where
it's at!"

I actually thought that this was originally going to be an overview of tig[0]
which has completely replaced git log for me.

[0] [https://blogs.atlassian.com/2013/05/git-
tig/](https://blogs.atlassian.com/2013/05/git-tig/)

~~~
mercurial
Tig is brilliant. Everything I ever needed from git log, easily accessible.

------
bilalq
I find git aliases to be essential. Things just become too unwieldy without
them.

This is what my .gitconfig looks like right now:
[https://github.com/bilalq/dotfiles/blob/master/git/gitconfig](https://github.com/bilalq/dotfiles/blob/master/git/gitconfig)

------
sergiotapia
Terminal to modify repository data, SourceTree (or whatever GUI you want) to
get your bearings. ;)

I hardly ever use git log anymore since SourceTree lets me know very easily
who commited when, when and from what branch. What's not to love?

------
simias
The --graph option is nice and cool looking but it gets incredibly slow with
big repositories like the linux kernel, so I still use good old "git log" for
that reason.

------
tzakrajs
"Whether you love terminal customization or feel more Rand Paul with your
‘.bash_profile’, this tip will change your life."

wat?

------
dvdt
I can't remember the last time I ran 'git log.'

Rather, I use tig to get a quick glance at commit history and staged /
unstaged changes.

Can someone explain the relative upsides and downsides to using tig vs git lg?

~~~
alxndr
First thing that comes to mind is that git lg is "included" with git.

------
dwb
I've tried these prettified `git log`s, but I always go back to the default: I
prefer having the whitespace and everything being on a consistent column,
instead of dancing all over the shop. But that's just me.

------
BadassFractal
Git lol and git lola have been used for years, this is kind of a rehash of
that.

------
jtsnow
Also see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4130494](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4130494),
from 2012.

------
herge
It ain't pretty, but gitk will pop up a tkinter view on your current repo,
with a graph and the ability to cherry-pick commits with the mouse.

------
Daegalus
[http://alias.sh](http://alias.sh)

has had these for a long time. both git lg and git gl

------
hybrid11
Saw this yesterday on Reddit, and been using it since, great improvement if
you use command line git!

------
mamcx
Something like this for mercurial?

~~~
dpassen1
This is the closest I could get to this when I was using Mercurial daily.
Using the color extension:

    
    
      [color]
      custom.rev = red
      custom.bm = yellow
      custom.date = green
      custom.author = blue
    
      [alias]
      lg = log -G --template "{label('custom.rev',node|short)} - {if(bookmarks,'(')}{label('custom.bm',bookmarks)}{if(bookmarks,') ')}{desc|firstline} ({label('custom.date',date|age)}) <{label('custom.author',author|person)}>" -b .

------
Estragon
You get this for free if you use magit

------
ayi
The title is so link-bait.

